# Maximum size of carports



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2017)

Our firm does a lot of apartment developments that have metal carports (no walls, just roof and posts).  These private carports are typically at least 30' away from the apartments, and they are often within 5-10' of the property line.
Usually, there's a long row of parking stalls, and the size of the carport assembly maxes out just under 3000sf.

I had a plan checker question me:
(1) if the carports are U occupancy, shouldn't they be limited to 1,000 sf max per 406.3.1?
(2) Are there limitations on the carports being say, 7' away from the property line, and having no walls?  Are these "unlimited unprotected openings" allowed?

I say:
1.  406.3.1 limits "U" private garages to 1,000 sf, but a carport is not a garage!  "Carport" has it's own unique definition per 406.3.5, and therefore the governing factor for a nonsprinklered U occupancy Type 2B metal carport 8,500 SF per table 506.2.
2.  Because Table 601 requires no fire ratings, then 705.8.1 exception #2 allows unlimited openings.  Likewise, table 602 footnote g makes fire ratings based on property line distance as 0 hours.

Do you agree?


----------



## steveray (Nov 21, 2017)

Pretty sure I agree with you...


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 21, 2017)

I would agree also


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 21, 2017)

*Went back and read 406.3.5, I agree with you Yikes.

edited comment by strike thru BB*

Not sure I agree with you Yikes.....

Please follow this logic and see if you can logically undermined the concept. 

Definition of Private Garage states - a building or a portion of a building......

A carport still meets the definition of a building ------ Definition of a building starts off with ... "Any structure used or intended...."

The real issue is the inability to regulate what is stored in private areas..... In one house fire with an attached garage, we had a civil war cannon, cannon balls, and bags of gun powder stored in the garage. ATF had to be called for improper magazine storage of black powder. This was before 9/11

with that I say... "welcome to the south...."


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 21, 2017)

Though it's a building without exterior walls does not mean projections are permitted to have unlimited openings in accordance with 705.8

Exterior walls are required where openings are restricted owing to projections.


----------



## ICE (Nov 21, 2017)

Open carports are usually as large as propert lines allow. Larger setups have gaps for guest parking but I doubt that is an issue.  300 soft is generous.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 21, 2017)

Does CA read the same as IBC?

406.3 Private garages and carports. Private garages and carports shall comply with Sections 406.3.1 through 406.3.6.


----------



## ICE (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes Francis and I see the max 3000 soft.  I am the guest that gets to park in the gaps.


----------



## ICE (Nov 21, 2017)

There is a carport included in the permit description.  That's because the garage was converted to a room.  The garage leans 3/8" to the foot.  They are out to "legalize" the conversion.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 28, 2017)

No counting for "ugly" is there (smiling)?


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2017)

You don’t need garages in sunny Calif.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 28, 2017)

Builder Bob said:


> In one house fire with an attached garage, we had a civil war cannon, cannon balls, and bags of gun powder stored in the garage. ATF had to be called for improper magazine storage of black powder. This was before 9/11
> 
> with that I say... "welcome to the south...."



I have to say, this reminds me of that classic scene from Hot Fuzz. Not just the south - - welcome to British country life.


----------

